# تعرف انك عندك في ويندوز xp برامج جامدة جدا ومخفيه !!!!!!



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2010)

Private Character Editor 
وهو لتصميم الأيقونات والكراكترز 
ويمكنك الوصول اليه من خلال 
Start 
ومن ثم 
Run 
وتكتب الأمر التالي 
EUDCEDIT ​ 
+++++++++++++++++++++​ 
iExpress 
لتحويل ملفاتك الى ملفات تنفيذية 
Start 
ومن ثم 
Run 
وتكتب الأمر التالي 
iexpress 
+++++++++++++++++++++​ 
Local Group Policy Editor 
ويمكن الوصول اليه من خلال 
Start 
ومن ثم 
Run 
وتكتب الأمر التالي 
gpedit.msc 
+++++++++++++++++++++++
Disk Cleanup 
يعمل على تنظيف الهارد ديسك لتوفير المساحه 
Start 
ومن ثم 
Run 
وتكتب الأمر التالي 
cleanmgr ​ 
+++++++++++++++++++++++​ 
Clipboard Viewer 
لعرض الملفات التي تم نسخها وتم حفظها في الكليب بورد ​ 
Start 
ومن ثم 
Run 
وتكتب الأمر التالي 
clipbrd ​ 
++++++++++++++++++++​ 
Dr Watson 
لمعالجة بعض مشاكل النظام 
ويمكن الوصول إليه عن الطريق التالي: 
Start 
ومن ثم 
Run 
وتكتب الأمر التالي 
drwtsn32 
++++++++++++++++++++​ 
Microsoft Synchronization Manager 
لتتمكن من تصفح صفحات الويب التي تعمل على اضافتها له أثناء عدم الإتصال 
ويتم ذلك عن الطريق التالي: 
Start 
ومن ثم 
Run 
وتكتب الأمر التالي 
mobsync ​ 
+++++++++++++++++++++​ 
s Media Player 5.1 
لإظهار ويندوز ميديا بليير الخاص بويندوز ا** بي 
ويتم الوصول إلى ذلك عن طريق: 
Start 
ومن ثم 
Run 
وتكتب الأمر التالي 
mplay32 ​ 
++++++++++++++++++++​ 
ODBC Data Source Administrator 
للتحكم بالداتا بيس 
وذلك عن طريق عمل التالي: 
Start 
ومن ثم 
Run 
وتكتب الأمر التالي 
odbcad32 ​ 
++++++++++++++++++
for Workgroups Chat 
للمحادثة عبر الشبكة 
Start 
ومن ثم 
Run 
وتكتب الأمر التالي 
winchat 
++++++++++++++++++++++
Driver Verifier Manager 
مفيد لمن لديهم مشاكل في الدرايفرز 
ويمكنهم الوصول إليه عن طريق : 
Start 
ومن ثم 
Run 
وتكتب الأمر التالي 
verifie ​ 
+++++++++++++++++++++++​ 
Network shared fOLDer wizard 
لمشاركة الملفات عبر الشبكة الداخلية ​ 
Start 
ومن ثم 
Run 
وتكتب الأمر التالي 
Shrpubw​


----------



## طحبوش (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ع المعلومات الي جدا قيمة و اجمل تقييم


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2010)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا طحبوش
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الروح النارى (14 فبراير 2010)

*شـــكراااً ليـ كوكوووو مان ــــك*
*معلومات وأسرار جديدة فى xp*
*المسيح يرعاك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 فبراير 2010)

*معلومات جميلة جداااااااااااااااا
مرسي كوكو​*


----------



## holiness (15 فبراير 2010)

اميين ربنا يباركك ..


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مارس 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شـــكراااً ليـ كوكوووو مان ــــك*
> 
> *معلومات وأسرار جديدة فى xp*
> 
> *المسيح يرعاك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مارس 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *معلومات جميلة جداااااااااااااااا​*
> 
> 
> *مرسي كوكو *​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا راجعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مارس 2010)

holiness قال:


> اميين ربنا يباركك ..


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

